

Try out Space, a web-based, collaborative code editor - mattmattmatt
http://spacedemo.chaoscollective.org/
Here's hoping our server is in a good mood :)
======
akumpf
It's awesome to see multiple people editing multiple files at the same time.
Not quite sure where this is going, but definitely somewhere new/interesting!

Also cool to try opening the same file in all three editing panes -- edit with
yourself :)

------
pabloPXL
This is really cool! Cannot wait for a release with private spaces!

